# Booming hive with 18 medium frames!



## MattC (Jun 17, 2010)

This one is going to give me more than five gallons I think. A video I just took below.

[ame]Www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWRGW9sweuU&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

That's pretty incredible!


----------

